# Nokia Tips & Tricks



## personifiedgenius (May 15, 2007)

Imagine ur cell battery is very low, u r expecting an
 important call and u don't have a charger.
 Nokia instrument comes with a reserve battery. To
 activate,
 key is "*3370#"
 Ur cell will restart with this reserve and ur instrument
 will show a 50% incerase in battery.
 This reserve will get charged when u charge ur cell
 next
 time.
 *3370# Activate Enhanced Full Rate Codec (EFR)-Your phone
 uses the best sound quality but talk time is reduced by approx.
 5%
 #3370# Deactivate Enhanced Full Rate Codec( EFR)

 *#4720# Activate Half Rate Codec - Your phone uses a
 lower
 quality sound
 but you should gain approx 30% more Talk Time
 *#4720# Deactivate Half Rate Codec

 2 *#0000# Displays your phones software version,

 1st Line : Software Version,
 2nd Line : Software Release Date,
 3rd Line : Compression Type

 3 *#9999# Phones software v ersion if *#0000# does not work

 4 *#06# For checking the International Mobile Equipment
 Identity
 (IMEI Number)

 5 #pw+1234567890+1# Provider Lock Status. (use the "*"
 button
 to obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)

 6 #pw+1234567890+2# Network Lock Status. (use the "*" button
 to
 obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)

 7 #pw+1234567890+3# Country Lock Status. (use the "*" button
 to
 obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)

 8 #pw+1234567890+4# SIM Card Lock Status.(use the "*" button
 to
 obtain the "p,w" and "+" symbols)

 9 *#147# (vodafone) this lets you know who called you last
 *#1471# Last call (Only vodofone)

 10 *#21# Allows you to check the number that "All Calls" are
 diverted To

 11 *#2640# Displays security code in use

 12 *#30# Lets you see the private number

 13 *#43# Allows you to check the "Call Waiting" status of your
 phone.

 14 *#61# Allows you to check the number that "On No Reply"
 calls
 are diverted to

 15 *#62# Allows you to check the number that "Divert If Unrea
 chable(no service)" calls are diverted to

 16 *#67# Allows you to check the number that "On Busy Calls"
 are
 diverted to

 17 *#67705646#R emoves operator logo on 3310 & 3330

 18 *#73# Reset phone timers and game scores

 19 *#746025625# Displays the SIM Clock status, if your phone
 supports this power saving feature "SIM Clock Stop Allowed", it
 means you will get the best standby
 time
 possible

 20 *#7760# Manufactures code

 21 *#7780# Restorefa ctory settings

 22 *#8110# Software version for the nokia 8110

 23 *#92702689# (to rember *#WAR0ANTY#)
 Displays -

 1.Serial Number,
 2.Date Made
 3.Purchase Date,
 4.Date of last repair (0000 for no
 repairs),
 5.Transfer User Data.
 To exit this mode -you need to
 switch
 your phone off then on again

 24 *#94870345123456789# Deactivate the PWM-Mem

 25 **21*number# Turn on "All Calls" diverting to the phone
 number
 entered

 26 **61*number# Turn on "No Reply" diverting to the phone
 number
 entered

 27 **67*number# Turn on "On Busy" diverting to the phone number
 entered

 28 12345 This is the default security code press and hold #

Tips / undocumented functions:

- At the top of the main-menu and every folder, the keys 1 to 9 are shortcuts to the icons 1-9

- A shortcut on the left menukey in standby-mode will take more time to open than a shortcut on the right menukey. Reason: The left key is also used for the keylock so it shortly waits for pressing the * button.

- While writing text press and hold "#" to switch between Alpha mode and Number mode. You can also press a key long to insert its number.

- In standby-mode, press and hold 0 to launch your wap home page.

- If you have your keylock activated just press the on/off button to turn on your backlight to look at the time when it's dark without having to unlock the keypad.

- To keep the backlight on, run Torch (freeware), press and hold the Menu button and go somewhere else on the phone.

- To check your current firmware version simply type *#0000# in standby screen.

- To check your IMEI (International Mobile Equipment Identity) type *#06# in standby screen.

- To check your Bluetooth device address type *#2820# in standby screen.

- Start up in Safe Mode (no 'auto start' apps will be running): Hold down the pencil key when you turn on the phone and hold it on until you have to enter your PIN code.

- Format the phone memory by typing *#7370# in standby screen.

- In standby mode,
45# + <talk> dials the number on your sim in memory slot 45.
50# + <talk> dials slot 50 and so on.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- -------------------------------

*# 06 # Seriennummer/IMEI indicates (actually also a GSM is code - see further below)
-----------------------------------------------------
*# 0000 # SW version announcements (e.g. V3.42.1, 16-10-03, Nhl-10)
---------------------------------------------------------
*# 2820 # Bluetooth (BT) device address indicate
------------------------------------------------------------
xx # Directory quick access (xx = storage location and afterwards lozenge e.g. 24 #)
---------------------------------------------------
A/from key Short pressing for menu for switching between profiles
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Menu key Long pressing for "task manager" - switching between active programs (with "C" key programs can be terminated.)
------------------------------------------------------------------
Menu quick access Over in the menu e.g. to point 3.1 arrive simply 31 enter (if the third symbol a file is opened is for these and then in it started the first Programm/Icon).
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Autostart go around When switching on of the Handys on to the pin inquiry the key "ABC" (pin) comes the whole time keeps pressed - this is to ignore (allegedly) the autoinitialization programs.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
# Do not switch between different lines (AS)... goes e.g. with Austrian ONE Handys (see nose cunning). I could not try out however also, since I did not have 2 lines on the SIM map.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
12345 ... is according to standard set the Nokia nokia-Sicherheitscode.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
0000 ... is according to standard those (with Vodafone windshield frame section) set 2te pin and that standard net code/password
With D1 the standard net code is the last 4 numbers of the card number without HLR e.g. 99999234-5/55 - > 2345
------------------------------------------------------------------------
0 - for a long time press If one the "0" in the main menue for a long time presses those homepage of the standard WAP connection is called.
MMC Card --------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Your files in MMC are stored in multiple (disk) blocks.
So if you format using 16K block, the space used will be 16K eventhough your file is just 1K.

If you buy MMC, it is usually preformatted with 16K block. Therefore alot of space is wasted as most installed program files are usually less than 2K.

You will need a card reader to do this:-

1. Connect card reader and copy all your files in the MMC to computer disk.
(Make sure you set the show all/hidden/os files to "on")
2. Do a format of the MMC using command line "format" and use the /A=size option.
Alternative, you can use the Disk Management in Adminstrative Tools to format.
Make sure you select FAT. For 256MB MMC, smallest block you can use is 4K, 128MB is 2K, 64Mb is 1K and 32MB is 512B.

(Note: You cannot use the phone "format MMC" to do this as the format just clear the allocation table and does not change the block size)

3. Copy back all files to MMC.

Now you will find that you will have more space.
256mb MMC got back 30+ mbs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- --------

Caution - starting from here the codes are "dangerous"

*#7370925538#
* # of res wallet # ... is to be deleted the code around the "wallet"! Input like normal telephone number (not in wallet code inquiry windows).
NOTE! Afterwards the "wallet" is empty, can again be put on however with new code.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
*# 7780 # The "original attitudes" and telephone re-establishes is again started (an appropriate inquiry and it follow before must the sicherheitscode be entered).
NOTE! Afterwards various "attitudes" are away - among other things these:
·1 Points of entrance (Provider dependent points of entrance and attitudes)
·2 Bluetooth attitudes
·3 Favorite
·4 Allocation of the two keys (beside Navi keys) in the main menue
·5 Profiles are "neglected" (as with distribution) - still there however new bell tones, etc. are...
·6 SMS/MMS/E Mail attitudes
·7 Logos and spielstaende (allegedly) also deleted...
Programs, calendars and contacts, etc. not changed...
Also the sicherheitscode remains.
This putting back goes also via menu under "attitudes - general - original telephone once.".
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
*# 7370 # Soft format: If the Handy (only telephone memory) formats, puts back the attitudes (see * to # 7780 #) and implements a software RESET. (however still another inquiry comes before.)
NOTE! If the Akku to 75% are loaded at least, Akku do not only accomplish during the procedure under any circumstances remove! The procedure takes some minutes (approx. 3-4), is absolutely waiting!
This is "only" a soft format... Hard format with "green, 3, *"... see below.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Green, * 3 Hard format: If the Handy (only telephone memory) formats, puts back the attitudes (see * to # 7780 #) and implements a RESET.
NOTE! If the Akku to 75% are loaded at least, Akku do not only accomplish during the procedure under any circumstances remove! The procedure takes some minutes (approx. 3-4), is absolutely waiting!

Proceeding: Equipment switch off, which keep "green key" (take off) at the same time pressed, "*" and to "3" key and switch the equipment on (the keys thereby keep further pressed)... to "Formatting" on the display appears...
If that does not function, then equipment for 1 hour switch off, Akku so for a long time rausnehmen and again try.
"only" virtual the memory is generally cleared - genuine formatting can take place only in a Nokia service center, if the Fash is deleted there and/or new L.G. is installed.
__________________
Mixed * # 92702689 #, then switch - system menu off (goes with me not)

The following code do not fold (with me also):
* EFR0 # (* 3370 #) EFR activate (EFR = Enhanced Full rate Coding - language optimization)
# EFR0 # (# 3370 #) EFR switch off
* HRC # (* 4720 #) HRC switch on (HRC = helped rate Coding - language compression)
# HRC0 # (# 4720 #) HRC switch off
----------------------------------------------------------------
SIM LOCK Simlock status query: (use "*" the key over "p,w" and "+" indications to enter)
# pw+ 1234567890 +1 # Provider LOCK status
# pw+ 1234567890 +2 # network LOCK status
# pw+ 1234567890 +3 # Country LOCK status
# pw+ 1234567890 +4 # Sim Card LOCK status
The code 1234567890 must be computed with a program e.g. SmartDCT4Calc and/or DCT 4 code Calculator from IMEI, etc....
Info. to Simlock: SIM LOCK makes it for the offerer/network carriers possible, subsidized (verguenstigte) Handys to offer. Thus one makes oneself if necessary punishable if one SIM LOCK deactivated - in addition the warranty can purged. I take over for it no adhesion or responsibility!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
GSM code ... should function at each Handy - however Netz(betreiber)abhaengig are... and "harmless"...
Generally applies: First enter code, "send" afterwards (< send green key > press) and one moment wait...
------------------------------------------------------------------
SMS Tipps To Tipps & cheat about SMS (with appropriate codes) are immediately in the FAQ list .
For example for the topic: SMS "retard" and/or deferred send, acknowledgment of receipt, reports...
----------------------------------------------------------------
Mark more simply To Tipps & cheat to the topic "mark" e.g. with SMS entrance.
Over simply to mark simply the "pin" (ABC key) hold some e.g. SMS and move then Jostick downward.
__________________


Call number transmission * 31 # - { CLIR - Calling LINE identification Restriction switches on for the general call number transmission **
# 31 # - switch off the general call number transmission
# 31 # [ telephone number ] - with the next call suppress the own call number (thus temporary)
* 31 # [ telephone number ] - with the next call transfer own call number (thus temporary)
* # 31 # - status query (of call number transmission)
# 31 * [ telephone number ] - own call number show, although receiving station switched call number suppression on. (is not usually de-energised of the Netz(betreiber).)

* 30 # - switch { TIE-clip - Calling LINE identification presentation for the announcement on of the call number of the caller **
# 30 # - switch off
* # 30 # - status query

This also partly goes with 6600 via Men: Attitudes - calls - own No. send...

The following codes are not supported by most Netz(betreibern):
* # 76 # - announcement of the call number, under which one reached the calling (not its call number during rufumleitung!) { COLP - COonnected LINE identification presentation **
* 76 # - switch on
# 76 # - switch off

* # 77 # - announcement of the call number, under which the caller reached me (not my call number during rufumleitung meinerseits!) { COLR - COnnected LINE identification Restriction **
* 77 # - switch on
# 76 # - switch off
------------------------------------------------------------------------


Call bypasses (call Forwarding) Bypass code (U):
U=21 always
U=61 retards
U=62 not attainable
U=67 occupies

U=61, 62, 67 can be parallel active

U=21 - > and then no more call signaling overwrites U=61,62 and 67!
Service code (D):
Not all nets support all services
D=10 language and fax (all calls)
D=11 only language
D=12 all data (speed/minutes)
D=13 only fax
D=14 DATEX j (active?)
D=15 teletex (active?)
D=16 only SMS
D=18 all data except SMS
D=19 all services except SMS
D=20 all services
D=21 all asynchronous services
D=22 all synchronous services
D=23 3.1 kHz GSM of language services
D=24 all synchronous POINT ton of POINT DATA inclusive. PADs
D=25 only data (all asynchronous POINT ton of POINT DATA inclusive. PADs)
D=26 DATA pack exchange on the left of inclusive. PADs
D=27 services thru PADs
D=29 12 Kbps digitally left
__________________
__________________
** U * [ goal call number ] * D # - bypass switch on
Input without * D means bypass of all services

Call bypasses (call Forwarding)
01.01.04 Bypass code (U):
U=21 always
U=61 retards
U=62 not attainable
U=67 occupies
** U * [ goal call number ] * D # - bypass switch on
Input without * D means bypass of all services

## U ** D # - switch bypass off (individual bypasses and service code)
Without ** D all services are switched off to bypasses
## 002 # (all bypasses for all service codes switch off)
## 004 # (switch off only U=61, 62, 67 and for all service codes - thus ", not attainable, nonacceptance "occupies)

* # U ** D # - status of the bypasses query:
Input without ** D queries all services and bypasses

Bypass in the speaking and/or fax box: Number in bypass procedure with D=11 and/or 13 enter
Goal call number (e.g. D2-Netz: +49,172 xxx) and Handynummer without preselection (if necessary 172 replaces) enter.

Tap: During switched on rufumleitung "with occupied" being able "to reject" calls by one the red key during "to ring" presses. The caller is then passed on to the goal call number of the occupying bypass (e.g. mailbox).
Type for waiting period during rufumleitung 61: ** 61 * [ goal call number ] * 11 * [ time in sec. (5 to 30) ] #

This also partly goes with 6600 via menu: Attitudes - rufumleitungen -...
__________________



Knock/stops/parks/faults Knocks is signaling a secondary call during a current discussion
* 43 # - switch on
# 43 # - switch off
* # 43 # - status query

This also partly goes with 6600 via menu: Attitudes - calls - knocking...

0 < sends > - reject while the discussion a knocking
1 < send > - discussion terminate, knocking discussion accept
certain discussion (y) terminate 1 (y) < send >
2 < sends > - discussion park, knocking discussion accept
certain discussion and new discussion leads 2 parks (y) < sends >

0 < sends > - caller the busy condition signal

This also partly goes with 6600 via menus existing during the discussion.
__________________



Call barrier Possible only if bypass of the service code is switched off.
Check code (S):
S=33 all outgoing transmissions
S=331 outgoing abroad
S=332 outgoing abroad except home
S=35 all arriving transmissions
S=351 all arriving abroad

Special check codes (s) delete:
Switch off only in connection with the procedure
S=330 check code status outgoing & arriving transmissions switch off
S=333 check code status outgoing transmissions switch off
S=353 check code status arriving transmissions switch off
Service code (D):
Not all nets support all services
D=10 language and fax (all calls)
D=11 only language
D=12 all data (speed/minutes)
D=13 only fax
D=14 DATEX j (active?)
D=15 teletex (active?)
D=16 only SMS
D=18 all data except SMS
D=19 all services except SMS
D=20 all services
D=21 all asynchronous services
D=22 all synchronous services
D=23 3.1 kHz GSM of language services
D=24 all synchronous POINT ton of POINT DATA inclusive. PADs
D=25 only data (all asynchronous POINT ton of POINT DATA inclusive. PADs)
D=26 data packet exchange links incl. PADs
D=27 services thru PADs
D=29 12 Kbps digital liNK

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

CHECK SIM-LOCK

Note - If you bought your Nokia on UK Vodafone or UK Cellnet you do not need to check this because they both transmit on GSM900, and they don't lock the phones. However if you bought your phone on UK Orange or UK One2one your phone may be blocked. The reason is that they both transmitt on GSM1800. To make a call on GSM1800 you need what is known as a "Dual band" phone. A dual band phone is able to transmit on both GSM900 and GSM1800, so they lock the phones so you can't use it with any other network simcard. If you find that your phone is locked you can try different software to unlock it. (we havn't found one that works yet), or you can ask your service provider who will gladly exchange the 10 digit code for about £35.

This is how to check the status of the 4 different locks. Aslo don't try entering the wrong number, because after 3 times it will block the phone for good.



There are 4 different locks on your Nokia phone.

COUNTRY-LOCK

NETWORK-LOCK

PROVIDER-LOCK

SIMCARD-LOCK

The code to read out the sim-lock status of your phone is



#PW+(MASTERCODE)+(Y)#

# = DOUBLE-CROSS

W = PRESS "*" THREE TIMES

P = PRESS "*" FOUR TIMES

+ = PRESS "*" TWO TIMES

MASTERCODE = 1234567890

Y = NUMBER 1 TO
__________________




[	
	Re: Nokia Secret Codes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
« Reply #1 on Today at 2:40am »	





> THE JAMES BOND TRICK
> 
> If you short-circuit theleft middle and right pins on the bottom of the phone with all connections touching each other, the Nokia software hangs! The profile "Headset" will be activated. Before you do this just activate the "Automatic Answer" in the headset profile and set the ringing volume to "Mute". Now you can use your phone for checking out what people are talking about in a room. Just place it under a table in a room and call it. The phone receives the call without ringing and you can listen to what people are saying.
> -----------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## satyamy (May 15, 2007)

owesum
thanks


----------



## azzu (May 15, 2007)

awesome eXXXtremely helpfull thx man very much thank


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 15, 2007)

it is a good collection, but a complete rip-off from some site. plz mention your sources.


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 15, 2007)

gauravakaasid said:
			
		

> it is a good collection, but a complete rip-off from some site. plz mention your sources.



To

gauravakaasid

I admit this thing is not mine but i also dont know frm where its been taken as it was emailed to me by a friend of mine & and i wanted to share it.Hope this rests ur doubts


----------



## NIGHTMARE (May 15, 2007)

good work


----------



## infra_red_dude (May 16, 2007)

does the efr anf hrc trick work in newer phones? i doubt. did anyone try?


----------

